
 Hive - A Petabyte Scale Data Warehouse using Hadoop - justinweiss
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=89508453919
======
rjurney
I love it. I hate it. I love it because its a very powerful way to run SQL on
petabytes of data. I hate it because SQL needs to die.

Personally, I'm really looking forward to Apache Pig having both a SQL and
dataflow abstraction available.

~~~
bjclark
There's nothing stopping you from just running Map/Reduce scripts. Hive just
compiles the SQL down to Map/Reduce.

------
bjclark
Hive is great, but it's noted that like most Hadoop things, it's alot better
when you have 100 machines than when you have like, 2.

